# A Perfect shot focus



## XsShadow (Dec 12, 2011)

Whenever I take pictures looking through viewfinder, using auto-focus or manual - many end up being blurry or out of focus. But when I take the pictures through LCD screen and use zoom in and focus manually it comes out very nice. 

My dioptic adjustment is set to great clarity yet it doesn't come out so. Is there something I am not doing right when I am taking pictures through viewfinder opposed to LCD screen? Any tips, tricks or suggestions are appreciated.

Thank You.

I'm not including shutter speed or exposure or motion blur, because the difference between two shots is the view used.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 12, 2011)

Check out this bad boy here: Nikon D70 Focus Chart

You may have something misaligned in the camera like the mirror or the AF system. This will see if your camera can autofocus correctly under ideal conditions. If it can't then send it off for a service.


----------



## XsShadow (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for reply Garbz, I'm going to give it a try. Hopefully I won't have to have it sent away for service, since I just bought it not too long ago.


----------

